# Electric guitar book?



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

What's the best book that you'd recommend to learn about the *basics* of the electric guitar? I'm looking for something that will explain the functionning of the pick ups, wiring etc, how to do proper set ups and that kind of stuff.

I've seen quite a few of this type of books but they seem to focus more on the history part.

Thanks!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

If you are referring to a book about the technical aspects of guitar, as opposed to playing I would highly recommend this one. It's very well written.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah man that's it! I had a look at the table of content and a few of the pages and that's pretty much exactly the type of reference *book* I had in mind.

And 2001, that's recent enuf.. right?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

ofender said:


> And 2001, that's recent enuf.. right?


Yeah, definitely.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

+1 on "How to make.." - the guitar tinkerer's bible.
Dan Erlewine (the author) also wrote the "Guitar Players Repair Guide" (I have both). I'd suggest "How to make.." if you only want one though.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah I wanted to take advantage of the free shipping (over $39) so i ordered another book at the same time (fretboard logic vol 1&2 combined) but when I checked out, I realized that "How to make your electric..." is a new copy, only not directly from amazon.ca (a link to a reseller within amazon).

I did searches on Dan Erlewine and came across Guitar player repair guide (and a few others). So I'm not sure if "How to make your electric..." is *discontinued* but it's still available as I said through other resellers. It looks like "the bible" on the subject so I went for it. I should get both books today or tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------

